# Red Zebra's lunch box



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

This is what hapens when the Red Zebra gets hungry


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

aww, pour thing

i guess with some fish it just has to be a rule, if they can fit in the mouth then they might get eaten...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I though Corry's were safe with Cichlids.

I Know better now.
I hope the RZ is OK I had to pull the Corry out and the barbles were resisting/sticking.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm surprised the cory didn't spike the zebra and kill it.
i would say very lucky zebra...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes I'm hoping he has nothing more serious than a sore mouth.
I doubt it will teach him not to try to eat his tank mates.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

this doesn't surprise, me red zebra's can be pretty damn aggressive that's for sure! i had a hard time with mine being bullies in my set up with other cichlids. poor little guy though, be very careful on what you mix in your tank


----------

